# Shark fishing Fort Pickens?



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've never been to Fort Pickens, but I want to surf fish this weekend with my family somewhere we can catch sharks or big rays. The weather is sucking gonads with all these South winds, so I'd prefer so fish away from the winds. I was thinking Fort Pickens might be ideal near the mouth of the pass but on the North side away from the Gulf/surf. This a good spot? I would kayak baits out(150yds - 250yds) so would I have to worry about boats running over my lines or me? I'm basically just looking for somewhere I can bring out my lines and relax with the family. Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Ft pickens is a great area to shark fish. You do not need to go 200 yrds out though as the waters is deep next to ft pickens. I would think 50yrds would be plenty but I am not a shark expert by any means of the imagination.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah I seen it was deep there right off the shore! I just didn't know if that was a typo on the charts. I assume I can park and just walk to where I want to fish right?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yep you can just cast out from the shore and catch sharks ........any ways we have ....good time


----------

